# Amazon.com Sandisk micro SD sale; 400gb $100, 200gb $35, $256gb $52



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 26, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Sandisk-Ultra-400GB-Adapter-SDSQUAR-400G-GN6MA/dp/B074RNRM2B


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 26, 2018)

DollyWhipDoll said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Sandisk-Ultra-400GB-Adapter-SDSQUAR-400G-GN6MA/dp/B074RNRM2B


Nice!
Do you happen to know until when will this price be available?
I get paid until friday but I want to be sure if it's just a one day thing only or if it will last longer.


----------



## Phil5004 (Sep 26, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Nice!
> Do you happen to know until when will this price be available?
> I get paid until friday but I want to be sure if it's just a one day thing only or if it will last longer.


It says "Ends in 16h ..."


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 26, 2018)

That's really cheap, especially the 200GB. Makes me wish I lived in US.


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't know anything about Student Prime, but there is a code *STUDENTOFFER* that, supposedly, takes $10 off $30 on new .edu accounts and is usable micro SD cards.




The Real Jdbye said:


> That's really cheap, especially the 200GB. Makes me wish I lived in US.



Maybe you can order it. I know some from the US order from different Amazons around the world.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 26, 2018)

Phil5004 said:


> It says "Ends in 16h ..."


Can't see that :/
Where does it say?


----------



## Phil5004 (Sep 26, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Can't see that :/
> Where does it say?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 26, 2018)

Phil5004 said:


>


That's really weird, I don't get that message in my browser, maybe because my IP is not inside the US?
This is what I'm getting (also the price is like $10 dlls above yours)


----------



## CobraX83 (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you for informing us! I just went with the 400 GB for 99.99 -----> and I was just about to grab a 256 GB for $60 (=

Any chance someone knows around how much space will be useable on a 400 gb? Thanks!


----------



## Phil5004 (Sep 26, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> That's really weird, I don't get that message in my browser, maybe because my IP is not inside the US?
> This is what I'm getting (also the price is like $10 dlls above yours)


Hm. I don't really know then. Might be possible that it's still reduced for me because I'm in germany and other IP adress and stuff.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 26, 2018)

wow thanks for the heads up. 400gb ftw

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

this should hold me till TX gets usb loading.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 26, 2018)

Phil5004 said:


> Hm. I don't really know then. Might be possible that it's still reduced for me because I'm in germany and other IP adress and stuff.


Makes sense.
Well I wanted to go with a 256GB one, and it's aroudn 61 bucks, so it's not too much, and if it's not on special sale then I don't have to worry about the price going up later


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 26, 2018)

CobraX83 said:


> Thank you for informing us! I just went with the 400 GB for 99.99 -----> and I was just about to grab a 256 GB for $60 (=
> 
> 
> Any chance someone knows around how much space will be useable on a 400 gb? Thanks!



366gb. 

You can search and find a number of sites, all saying the same number.

Even GBATemp https://gbatemp.net/threads/anyone-using-sandisk-ultra-400gb-microsdxc-memory-card.509229/


----------



## phillyrider807 (Sep 26, 2018)

Smdh.  I just bought a 200gb 2 days ago for 45$.


----------



## jsherm101 (Sep 26, 2018)

perfect timing, was thinking about upgrading my storage since 128GB gets used up quick for PS1 roms


----------



## yungxcve (Sep 26, 2018)

Sweet, a dedicated SD card for emulators and such. Thanks OP!


----------



## phillyrider807 (Sep 26, 2018)

jsherm101 said:


> perfect timing, was thinking about upgrading my storage since 128GB gets used up quick for PS1 roms



Does PS1 run smoothly on the switch? I haven't messed with anything besides snes. Wouldn't mind finally finishing Chrono Cross since i can bring my switch with me.


----------



## mleeneg (Sep 26, 2018)

I just bought this (400gb) before the deal at 10pm last night. Now I am angry.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 26, 2018)

I wonder how long until they sell out.


----------



## jsherm101 (Sep 26, 2018)

phillyrider807 said:


> Does PS1 run smoothly on the switch? I haven't messed with anything besides snes. Wouldn't mind finally finishing Chrono Cross since i can bring my switch with me.



It's mostly good and definitely playable. The sound is where emulation can be a bit distracting, and hopefully will improve as people work on the PSX-specific cores. But i am pretty happy with the frame rates and general performance of most games (crash racing, bushido blade, etc.)



mleeneg said:


> I just bought this (400gb) before the deal at 10pm last night. Now I am angry.



If you have Prime and contact customer support on AMZN there's a good chance they will honor the price difference and credit your account.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 26, 2018)

DollyWhipDoll said:


> I don't know anything about Student Prime, but there is a code *STUDENTOFFER* that, supposedly, takes $10 off $30 on new .edu accounts and is usable micro SD cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can, but shipping + import tax is $26.67 making it not worth it.


----------



## buttslaya617z (Sep 26, 2018)

400gb fuck my wallet


----------



## phillyrider807 (Sep 26, 2018)

Amazon just credited my account the difference for the 200gb card i bought a couple days ago. That along with the 10$ credit they gave me due to it being a day late i got a 200gb memory card for under 20$. Can't beat that.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 26, 2018)

bump this great deal.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 26, 2018)

DollyWhipDoll said:


> 366gb.
> 
> You can search and find a number of sites, all saying the same number.
> 
> Even GBATemp https://gbatemp.net/threads/anyone-using-sandisk-ultra-400gb-microsdxc-memory-card.509229/


Wouldn't it be closer to 372.5GB?

400 * (1000 * 1000 * 1000) / (1024 * 1024 * 1024) ~= 372.5


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 27, 2018)

DollyWhipDoll said:


> I don't know anything about Student Prime, but there is a code *STUDENTOFFER* that, supposedly, takes $10 off $30 on new .edu accounts and is usable micro SD cards.



Also read about an American Express $30 off $60 coupon or something that some may have.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 27, 2018)

DollyWhipDoll said:


> Also read about an American Express $30 off $60 coupon or something that some may have.


not being a student you're getting $150.00 (60%) off right now on the 400gb


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2018)

So cheap yet so slow on the switch


----------

